# Veto Open Top - Expensive!



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yikes. I got my ot-xl for like 179.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Here you go. Open top Husky bag. $40.










CLC. $84.95


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I got my closed top xl in 2009 for $150.12. 2 weeks ago the zipper ripped out. I got on line and after a couple of back and forths they sent me a brand new bag and I sent my old one back to them. They paid shipping both ways. I about cried when I paid 150 4 years ago, but now glad I did.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

I have no problem paying for quality. Seeing how i have around 1500-2000 bucks in tools inside my veto.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jamuz said:


> I have no problem paying for quality. Seeing how i have around 1500-2000 bucks in tools inside my veto.


I've had many Veto products and liked them all.

But I'm not going to pay $220 for the OT-XL when $5 works just fine:


View attachment 27374



I love these things, I got about 8 of them for various stuff. I use one as my main "tool bag" for resi service work because it holds the basic tools that I need plus the material I will need for each job.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

At the end of the day use what works for you. I have a Veto for my phone/comm. tools but have the home cheapo husky for my daily use tools.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, part of buying a veto is to get organized. If that dump and dig bucket/toolbox works for you then great. I just prefer to buy tools and such once and I'm willing to pay the money. You could always watch eBay for a used one.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

At the risk of being called old fashion and not with the program I prefer a bucket with a plywood lid. They serve me well both as a tool carrier and a seat. I use them at work and when do the small amount of side work that I do.
In addition I find the price very competitive with all of those fancy tool bags/carriers.
But my co-workers call me the Sultan of Cheap.

LC


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> At the risk of being called old fashion and not with the program I prefer a bucket with a plywood lit. They serve me well both as a tool carrier and a seat. I use them at work and when do the small amount of side work that I do.
> In addition I find the price very competitive with all of those fancy tool bags/carriers.
> But my co-workers call me the Sultan of Cheap.
> 
> LC


Buckets are good for the same reason the tray I posted above is good, because you can put other stuff in it. You throw your basic tools that you are going to need for the job plus a bunch of material and hardware into it, this way you only have one thing to carry. The tray is a little easier since you don't have to dig for stuff as much as the bucket, but you can sit on the bucket so it's a toss up.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Buckets are good for the same reason the tray I posted above is good, because you can put other stuff in it. You throw your basic tools that you are going to need for the job plus a bunch of material and hardware into it, this way you only have one thing to carry. The tray is a little easier since you don't have to dig for stuff as much as the bucket, but you can sit on the bucket so it's a toss up.


If I sat on anything while I was working 1)my coworkers would kick it out from under me 2) I'd kick it out from under me 3) it would be screwed to the floor at first opportunity


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

electricmalone said:


> If I sat on anything while I was working 1)my coworkers would kick it out from under me 2) I'd kick it out from under me 3) it would be screwed to the floor at first opportunity


That's just silly.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I didnt know what you were posting about so I googled it.

It looks heavy and you would have all of your good tools in something easy to grow legs and walk away.

I keep my tools in a toolbox with drawers and use a small pouch to carry what I need for the job.
90% of the time its an 11 in 1, 9" Kleins, Ideal strippers, Klein 6" beater screwdriver and a Klein #2 philips
Wiggy in back pocket and one of those non-contact tester things in my shirt pocket.
If Im roughing in, I will add a sharpie and a tape measure. If I get really into it, a torpedo level.
I just recently got a second pair of 430 channellocks. I rarely ever use both at the same time.

Just the tools I get the most use out of. I have a truck load of tools. 
After 30+ years, its a good day when most of them stay in the truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

electricmalone said:


> If I sat on anything while I was working 1)my coworkers would kick it out from under me 2) I'd kick it out from under me 3) it would be screwed to the floor at first opportunity


Yeah, that makes sense. You can screw around and mess with people's tools and what not but you can't sit down occasionally while doing something.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jrannis said:


> It looks heavy


Not if you have equipment to move it with :laughing: 










Had to go rip a motor and gear box off a conveyor


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. You can screw around and mess with people's tools and what not but you can't sit down occasionally while doing something.


Glad u understand


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

At the price they fetch I'm going to veto the idea of buying a Veto tool bag. The Klein I use was $35 usd


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Linhawk said:


> At the price they fetch I'm going to veto the idea of buying a Veto tool bag. The Klein I use was $35 usd


Can you really put a price on happiness? :laughing:


----------



## kohdez (Jul 29, 2013)

i want a veto lc too. there are about 3 stores around my area that sell them. they are open monday-friday 8am-5pm.... I work monda-friday 8am-5pm. ;-(


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

kohdez said:


> i want a veto lc too. there are about 3 stores around my area that sell them. they are open monday-friday 8am-5pm.... I work monda-friday 8am-5pm. ;-(


I always thought that was kind of funny. All those stores catering to the 'working man' open during the hours he's 'at work' and can't come to the store.:001_huh:


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, veto tool bags are expensive. But so are the tools you put in them. Nothing, absolutely nothing, wrong with having as much pride in your tools as in your craftsmanship!


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I've had many Veto products and liked them all.
> 
> But I'm not going to pay $220 for the OT-XL when $5 works just fine:
> 
> I love these things, I got about 8 of them for various stuff. I use one as my main "tool bag" for resi service work because it holds the basic tools that I need plus the material I will need for each job.


Former coworker a plumber uses these depending on what type of job he is on. He has about 6.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the Veto Tech Pac to come out: They've been advertising it since February, and I read it would be released in July, then August, now we're in September. 

I don't know if they're delaying it intentionally for marketing hype, but it doesn't earn them points for reliability.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Big John said:


> I'm still waiting for the Veto Tech Pac to come out: They've been advertising it since February, and I read it would be released in July, then August, now we're in September.
> 
> I don't know if they're delaying it intentionally for marketing hype, but it doesn't earn them points for reliability.


I think I read somewhere recently that it'll be released in October.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

I had to pre-order mine in like June. I just got it last week so I'm still trying to figure out what to do with all the compartments.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'm still waiting for the Veto Tech Pac to come out: They've been advertising it since February, and I read it would be released in July, then August, now we're in September.
> 
> I don't know if they're delaying it intentionally for marketing hype, but it doesn't earn them points for reliability.


Calm down John ;-)...i just ordered mine here in Oz and should be getting it very soon...you guys should already be able to order one...

Frank


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm frankly skeptical of the reserve price. I've only seen that advertised for well over $200. 

Maybe that's gonna be the MSRP for the bag, but it seems pricy even for a Veto, and I'd hate to pay that then discover it's much cheaper once widely available.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think it's going to stay that way, Veto's pricing is always pretty uniform (they use MAP?).

The open top bag that I spoke of in this thread is $220 so I could easily see the backpack costing more than that. It's got more features, much more designed into it, and huge anticipation.

I was all into the nice expensive bag when I was an employee with a tool list that I needed to have with me all the time. Now that I am mostly working out of a truck, I only bring the few tools I will need, so I really don't need a super solid bag that holds 50 tools. So it's probably no more Veto for me.

I should sell my LC closed top bag and TP3 pouch.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I gotta go back and check, but I didn't think even my XXL-F was that much, and that's a whole lotta tool bag. That's why I was surprised by the price of the Tech Pac.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> I gotta go back and check, but I didn't think even my XXL-F was that much, and that's a whole lotta tool bag. That's why I was surprised by the price of the Tech Pac.


That one is now $220.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HackWork said:


> That one is now $220.


 Oi, yeah, I don't know why the price went up so drastically, but I just checked, I paid $165 for mine brand new three years ago.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> Oi, yeah, I don't know why the price went up so drastically, but I just checked, I paid $165 for mine brand new three years ago.


That was my point in the OP, I knew the prices had to have gone up.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

I got the XXL-F about a year ago and that things a freakin tank. I paid $179 for it. I paid $240 for the backpack and it doesn't seem to have the tank factor that the xxl has. For instance, the straps have a reinforcing stainless "hasp" to distribute the weight, but they just seem like they're gonna rip right off there one day. With the xxl you could tow a freakin trailer with that strap. 
I just think this part on the backpack could have been reinforced a bit better, especially for the price:


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I think it's going to stay that way, Veto's pricing is always pretty uniform (they use MAP?).
> 
> The open top bag that I spoke of in this thread is $220 so I could easily see the backpack costing more than that. It's got more features, much more designed into it, and huge anticipation.
> 
> ...


If youre looking to sell your veto lc I'd be interested in taking it off your hands


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mptoth380 said:


> If youre looking to sell your veto lc I'd be interested in taking it off your hands


Sold it already, thanks anyway :thumbsup:


----------

